# Pre-heat glow plugs



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

On our oldest loader the glow plugs don't have a pre-heat setting. You turn the switch to run & engage the starter. Has anyone wired a preheat on their loaders. Thinking is should be easy with just a momentary switch type setup and power wire, they are already grounded.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you sure that you don't turn the key backwards to heat them? Some older machines were like that if they didn't have a button. And I know its a stupid question, but are you sure it has glow plugs? My compressor is an 02 with a JD diesel and it doesn't have glow plugs. 

Heck, some older machines even had a push button for ether start instead.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Not sure about the glow plugs, I just assumed that all diesels had them. As far as the key yes I'm sure on that, my Bobcat 1600 has that type ignition switch. This machine switch has Accerory, Off,Run, to start you lift up on the shift lever in neutral position. The mobile mechanic I use is coming to look at it on Thursday, to check the block heater & I'm going to pick his brain for ideas. It just started giving me a had time the last couple times I used it. Once it is running it is fine, just takes a lot of cranking to get it running. Which I don't like, my other machines barley turn over & are started.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ha my loader has the same lever to start, although it has gp's too on a button


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What year & model loader do you have ? This one is a Fiat-Allis 745c


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mines an early 80's FiatAllis 645B. My button is to the left of the steering column, center of the dash. I can post a pic.........although if you had it you wouldn't miss it. Funny finding another Fiat owner in this world though!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I will probably have to pick your brain or have you get pics &/or description of how that switch is wired, that is awesome someone has already done it, who knows it may even be there already, I doubt it with my luck. I just bought it this past fall so still working out all the glitches. It just started doing this, other than this the only glitch was when I drove it to site I had to back track, I did realize one of the bridges I was planning on using was only rated for 8 ton (with the pusher I think it was about 22 ton ), didn't think it would be a good gamble. Has lots of power, only using a 14' box on it. I've ran it once or twice wasn't disappointed' for what I have into it. When I drove it out to the site I did notice it tended to drift more than the other machines in my fleet, it is also alot older, hours are low though (about 4500, if true). My other machines are 2004 (2000 hrs) & 2007 (600 hrs) so I'm not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No prob. As a side note, a bigger motor has been installed. I should look into if it had it before that or not. I have manuals for the machine. I will get back to you on that.

As for the loader......wanna buy another one? I'm considering selling it since I don't need it much anymore. I love it, but.........Lowballed this year so it just sat.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Not looking for another one. I bought this one for a school district contract, which hasn't gone as well as I would of liked. They want 3 loaders, a bobcat, & 3 trucks available. They only have 25 acres, they salt themselves, one time we had a couple issues & were a little behind, still had 1.5 hrs before school opened they called their guys in. They expect everything done in 3 or so hours and are paying hourly. Doing the math knowing the full story (only gained from experience), we are loosing money even on a good winter only getting 60 hours in (20 trips @3 hrs ea).
Just looking to get this machine as good & reliable operating order as I can.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

RLM

Do you have a block heater on the machine? If you don't have glow-plugs then I would think that's going to be your only real option to get it to start in cold weather.

Even if it has a standard block heater, you might want to think about up-grading to a re-circulating block heater to get it good and warm.

....


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

It does have a block heater, it was working in the fall, not sure if it craped out. I have to believe the machine has glow plugs, and from what H2O said it should as they are the same vintage machines. I will know alot more once I go out to the site tomorrow, I have a mobile mechanic I use, he is coming out to work on a mower engine, changing an oil seal then we are going out to check this out. He will be able to tell me if it has glow plugs & if the block heater is working. He will work on anything from 2 cycle up to the big stuff & was a roadies heavy truck mechanic before going out on his own.


----------

